# eth1 usb funzionava ora non funziona più [risolto]

## Big Boss

Ciao a tutti dopo aver installato gnome-2.16 ( ho rinunciato al 2.18 perchè troppi pacchetti importanti instabili da installare), tutto andava a meraviglia, eth1 fuzionava e navigavo in internet senza problemi, dopodichè sono stato costretto ad installare il kernel 2.6.20 per i driver nvidia, ecco che con il kernel 2.6.20 eth1 non funzionava, ma fa niente, mi sono detto, basta ricompilarlo e selezionare i driver visto che dmesg non rilevava l'eth1.

Torno al kernel 2.6.17 ricompilo dal 2.6.17 il kernel 2.6.20 riavvio con kernel 2.6.20 ancora niente, ritorno al 2.6.17 ed ecco che la eth1 non funziona più neanche con il kernel 2.6.17  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ora, intendo sistemare la rete sul 2.6.17 prima, per il 2.6.20 aprirò un posto in futuro quando sistemeremo la rete sul 2.6.17.

Allora quando avvio con kernel 2.6.17 questo è l'errore:

 *Quote:*   

> ERROR, dhcpStart: interface eth1 is not Ethernet or 802.2 token ring.

 

Ma prima funzionava!!! ho cercato sul forum h provato diverse configurazione del file net che originariamente era così:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

iface_eth1="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth1=""

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0=""
```

Ma non funzionava più.

Consultando il forum è diventato così:

```
 # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules_eth1="dhcpcd"

modules="dhcp" 

dhcpcd_eth1=""

config_eth1="dhcp"

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0=""
```

ma non funziona neanche così.

dmesg mi rileva l'eth1 usb:(numeri che non ricordo) e 'indirizzo mac che non ricordo.

mi connetto tramite un router Texas Instruments  CDC Ethernet/RNDIS Adapter (hardware rilevato con fedora, da dove vi sto scrivendo) collegato al pc tramite cavo usb, il quale inizialmente funzionava anche con gentoo.

Ho già provato a configurare l'eth1 manualmente in modo statico ma non funziona ugualmente, cioè quando mi connetto trasmette i dati ma non li riceve.

Escludo un problema hardware del router in quanto ora vi sto srivendo tramite questo router usb, e in più ricordo che inizialmente funzionava anche con gentoo. Anzi ci tengo a precisare, dopo l'installazione di gentoo l'eth1 funzionava, dopo un aggiornamento di non ricordo cosa non funzionava più, smanettando riuscii a far funzionare di nuovo l'eth1 con gentoo adesso non funziona più di nuovo.

Vi prego aiutatemiLast edited by Big Boss on Tue Apr 24, 2007 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

puoi postare il risultato di:

```
cat /proc/net/dev
```

?

Ciao

----------

## lucapost

visto che ci sei posta anche

```
lspci

ifconfig -a
```

----------

## Big Boss

 *Quote:*   

> visto che ci sei posta anche
> 
> Codice:
> 
> lspci
> ...

 

L'ho visto solo ora il messaggio

```
cat /proc/net/dev
```

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # cat /proc/net/dev
> 
> Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit
> 
>  face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed
> ...

 

Adesso posto anche 

```
Codice:

lspci

ifconfig -a
```

----------

## masterbrian

Perfetto, vede le schede di rete, 3 per l'esattezza

prova a postare il contenuto di dmesg.

Poi con il cavo di rete connesso dai i comandi 

ethtool eth0

ethtool eth1

ethtool eth2

e posta il risultato di ognuno perfavore.

Ciao

----------

## Big Boss

```
lspci
```

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 81)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 81)
> 
> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
> ...

 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:F2:80:3A:F5  
> 
>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

Fra poco il dmesg

----------

## masterbrian

Ad occhio direi che la tua macchina non e' un portatile, ed ha gia' una scheda di rete, come mai una seconda usb?

Cmq, la eth1 e' una scheda di rete su "firewire". Hai compilato il supporto nel kernel probabilmente.

La tua scheda di rete usb e' eth2. Cambia la configurazione in /etc/conf.d/net riguardante eth1 in eth2.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Big Boss

ineffetti avevo avuto il sospetto, stessa cosa mi accadde in freebsd, bhe dopo provo intanto vi posto il dmesg,ah uso la usb perchè sono costretto , il cavo deve andare da una stanza all'altra e il cavo ethernet non sta perfettamente su pavimento ma sembra una radice di una quercia   :Laughing:  (tanto per rendere l'idea) tanto che lìultima volta che ho usato il cavo ethernet qualcuno è inciamato e a momentivolava il router. posto il dmesg, no la mia macchina non è un portatile.

```
dmesg
```

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 (root@kagome) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)) #1 SMP Wed Sep 20 14:24:14 UTC 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)
> ...

 

dmesg la vede come eth0 bhe le provo tutte configurando il file net

----------

## Big Boss

era eth2 funziona adesso apro un post per quanto rigurda il kernel 2.6.20, sto scrivendo da gentoo, non  c'è bisogno di aprire un altro pos ho risolto da solo ora vi sto scrivendo dal kernel 2.6.20 sono felicissimo  :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

